# spotting a fake nord or geno pen ?



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

been offered nordatropin pens and geno go quick and cartridges

any tell tell signs ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in on this because I'm buying some in the near future but I've been told it ain't worth doing unless I run it for at least six months...so its not gonna be cheap!


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

you would know before 6 mnths if bunk or not


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Easy, the dosage increments should be embossed on the side of pen. Fakes will be inkjetted and will smear!

Heres a pic of a real sinplexx, notice the date and batch code # is embossed in white on the end of the cart. Fakes are always Inkjetted.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pabloslabs said:


> Easy, the dosage increments should be embossed on the side of pen. Fakes will be inkjetted and will smear!
> 
> Heres a pic of a real sinplexx, notice the date and batch code # is embossed in white on the end of the cart. Fakes are always Inkjetted.
> 
> View attachment 121755


 Would this be the same for Pfizer genotropin pens...? I can get 36iu pens but its expensive so wanna be sure of what I'm buying


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Real or fake? Thats the question


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Real or fake? Thats the question
> 
> View attachment 121756
> 
> ...


 Real 100% - at least from what I can see. Embossed dates, orange stopper with steel plug, green plastic top, air bubble. As the for liquid inside, check the smell, is it smells like hospital - it's gtg.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Would this be the same for Pfizer genotropin pens...? I can get 36iu pens but its expensive so wanna be sure of what I'm buying


 Balls. Should've read the subject matter! Zero experience with Genos


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there should be no air bubble in pharma GH cartridges


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

The low price i paid for mine raised questionmarks as to its authenticity, however, was very well packaged, no braille on the box, not sure if the real ones have this?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure on the cartridge as I simply don't buy them as they seem the easiest to fake, the Nordi and geno pre made pens I've yet to see a fake one as they seem very complex, but no doubt someone somewhere is working on faking them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the boxes should have brail on them, Simplexx is the most faked pharma brand of GH out there i would never trust them unless i was actually getting them straight from the chemist


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

Pabloslabs said:


> Easy, the dosage increments should be embossed on the side of pen. Fakes will be inkjetted and will smear!
> 
> Heres a pic of a real sinplexx, notice the date and batch code # is embossed in white on the end of the cart. Fakes are always Inkjetted.
> 
> View attachment 121755


 so am i right in sayin if i run my fingernail over it , it should be raised ?


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

oxy2000 said:


> so am i right in sayin if i run my fingernail over it , it should be raised ?


 Yep. That's the brailley pscarb is referring to. The raised white digits.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i thought you meant embossed on the glass vial ?


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

So the date should be embossed onto the cartridge?and it shouldn't be a sticker that can be completely taken off?


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

What we thinking lads?they don't look like great the sticker comes completely off the vial,the plunger doesn't move down when liquid taken out and there's no smell either?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fake


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> fake


 What would be your 'go-to' Pharma GH atm, Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genotropin, Humatrope, Nutropin or Ansomone for chinese pharma


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

Was using genos to good effect too...shoulda stuck with them!Tks anyhow


----------

